# phpmyadmin (errors)



## Space000 (Mar 13, 2015)

Installed FreeBSD-9.3-RELEASE-i386-dvd1 on Oracle VM VirtualBox 4.3
From port installed: apache24, php56, mod_php56, php56-extensions, mysql56-server, phpmyadmin

Help me please, see errors:

```
root@fb93host:/usr/ports/lang/php56-extensions # echo > /var/log/httpd-error.log

root@fb93host:/usr/ports/lang/php56-extensions # apachectl restart
Performing sanity check on apache24 configuration:
Syntax OK
Stopping apache24.
Waiting for PIDS: 672.
Performing sanity check on apache24 configuration:
Syntax OK
Starting apache24.
root@fb93host:/usr/ports/lang/php56-extensions # cat /var/log/httpd-error.log

Failed loading /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/opcache.so:  /usr/local/lib/php/2
0131226-zts/opcache.so: Undefined symbol "core_globals_id"
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/opcache.so:  /usr/local/lib/php/2
0131226-zts/opcache.so: Undefined symbol "core_globals_id"
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/opcache.so:  /usr/local/lib/php/2
0131226-zts/opcache.so: Undefined symbol "core_globals_id"
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/opcache.so:  /usr/local/lib/php/2
0131226-zts/opcache.so: Undefined symbol "core_globals_id"
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/opcache.so:  /usr/local/lib/php/2
0131226-zts/opcache.so: Undefined symbol "core_globals_id"
[Sat Mar 14 01:48:53.267626 2015] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 672] AH00169: caught
SIGTERM, shutting down
Failed loading /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/opcache.so:  /usr/local/lib/php/2
0131226-zts/opcache.so: Undefined symbol "core_globals_id"
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/session.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/session.so&qu
ot; in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/sockets.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/sockets.so&qu
ot; in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/ctype.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/ctype.so&quot;
in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/filter.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/filter.so&quot
; in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/mbstring.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/mbstring.so&
quot; in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/json.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/json.so&quot; in
Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/mysqli.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/mysqli.so&quot
; in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/bz2.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/bz2.so&quot; in U
nknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/gd.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/gd.so&quot; in Unk
nown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/mcrypt.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/mcrypt.so&quot
; in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/openssl.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/openssl.so&qu
ot; in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/xml.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/xml.so&quot; in U
nknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/zip.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/zip.so&quot; in U
nknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/zlib.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/zlib.so&quot; in
Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/dom.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/dom.so&quot; in U
nknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/hash.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/hash.so&quot; in
Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/iconv.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/iconv.so&quot;
in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/mysql.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/mysql.so&quot;
in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/pdo.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/pdo.so&quot; in U
nknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/pdo_sqlite.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/pdo_sqlite
.so&quot; in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/phar.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/phar.so&quot; in
Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/posix.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/posix.so&quot;
in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/simplexml.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/simplexml.s
o&quot; in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/sqlite3.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/sqlite3.so&qu
ot; in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/tokenizer.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/tokenizer.s
o&quot; in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/xmlreader.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/xmlreader.s
o&quot; in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/xmlwriter.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/xmlwriter.s
o&quot; in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/curl.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/curl.so&quot; in
Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20
131226/exif.so' - Cannot open &quot;/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/exif.so&quot; in
Unknown on line 0
[Sat Mar 14 01:48:53.651966 2015] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 1022] AH00163: Apach
e/2.4.12 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.6.6 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Sat Mar 14 01:48:53.652074 2015] [core:notice] [pid 1022] AH00094: Command line
: '/usr/local/sbin/httpd -D NOHTTPACCEPT'
```


```
root@fb93host:/usr/ports/lang/php56-extensions # make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for php56-extensions-1.0:
     BCMATH=off: bc style precision math functions
     BZ2=off: bzip2 library support
     CALENDAR=off: calendar conversion support
     CTYPE=on: ctype functions
     CURL=on: CURL support
     DBA=off: dba support
     DOM=on: DOM support
     EXIF=off: EXIF support
     FILEINFO=off: fileinfo support
     FILTER=on: input filter support
     FTP=off: FTP support
     GD=on: GD library support
     GETTEXT=off: gettext library support
     GMP=off: GNU MP support
     HASH=on: HASH Message Digest Framework
     ICONV=on: iconv support
     IMAP=off: IMAP support
     INTERBASE=off: Interbase 6 database support (Firebird)
     JSON=on: JavaScript Object Serialization support
     LDAP=off: OpenLDAP support
     MBSTRING=on: multibyte string support
     MCRYPT=off: Encryption support
     MSSQL=off: MS-SQL database support
     MYSQL=on: MySQL database support
     MYSQLI=on: MySQLi database support
     ODBC=off: ODBC support
     OPCACHE=on: OPcache support
     OPENSSL=off: OpenSSL support
     PCNTL=off: pcntl support (CLI only)
     PDF=off: PDFlib support (implies GD)
     PDO=on: PHP Data Objects Interface (PDO)
     PDO_DBLIB=off: PDO DBLIB-DB driver
     PDO_FIREBIRD=off: PDO Firebird driver
     PDO_MYSQL=off: PDO MySQL driver
     PDO_ODBC=off: PDO ODBC driver
     PDO_PGSQL=off: PDO PostgreSQL driver
     PDO_SQLITE=on: PDO sqlite driver
     PGSQL=off: PostgreSQL database support
     PHAR=on: phar support
     POSIX=on: POSIX-like functions
     PSPELL=off: pspell support
     READLINE=off: readline support (CLI only)
     RECODE=off: recode support
     SESSION=on: session support
     SHMOP=off: shmop support
     SIMPLEXML=on: simplexml support
     SNMP=off: SNMP support
     SOAP=off: SOAP support
     SOCKETS=on: sockets support
     SQLITE3=on: sqlite3 support
     SYBASE_CT=off: Sybase database support
    
     SYSVMSG=off: System V message support
     SYSVSEM=off: System V semaphore support
     SYSVSHM=off: System V shared memory support
     TIDY=off: TIDY support
     TOKENIZER=on: tokenizer support
     WDDX=off: WDDX support (implies XML)
     XML=on: XML support
     XMLREADER=on: XMLReader support
     XMLRPC=off: XMLRPC-EPI support
     XMLWRITER=on: XMLWriter support
     XSL=off: XSL support (Implies DOM)
     ZIP=off: ZIP support
     ZLIB=off: ZLIB support
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```
Part of php.ini:

```
;extension=php_bz2.dll
;extension=php_curl.dll
;extension=php_fileinfo.dll
;extension=php_gd2.dll
;extension=php_gettext.dll
;extension=php_gmp.dll
;extension=php_intl.dll
;extension=php_imap.dll
;extension=php_interbase.dll
;extension=php_ldap.dll
;extension=php_mbstring.dll
;extension=php_exif.dll      ; Must be after mbstring as it depends on it
;extension=php_mysql.dll
;extension=php_mysqli.dll
;extension=php_oci8_12c.dll  ; Use with Oracle Database 12c Instant Client
;extension=php_openssl.dll
;extension=php_pdo_firebird.dll
;extension=php_pdo_mysql.dll
;extension=php_pdo_oci.dll
;extension=php_pdo_odbc.dll
;extension=php_pdo_pgsql.dll
;extension=php_pdo_sqlite.dll
;extension=php_pgsql.dll
;extension=php_pspell.dll
;extension=php_shmop.dll

; The MIBS data available in the PHP distribution must be installed.
; See http://www.php.net/manual/en/snmp.installation.php
;extension=php_snmp.dll

;extension=php_soap.dll
;extension=php_sockets.dll
;extension=php_sqlite3.dll
;extension=php_sybase_ct.dll
;extension=php_tidy.dll
;extension=php_xmlrpc.dll
;extension=php_xsl.dll
```


----------



## Space000 (Mar 13, 2015)

Also:

```
root@fb93host:/usr/ports/lang/php56-extensions # pkg info | grep php
mod_php56-5.6.6                PHP Scripting Language
php56-5.6.6                    PHP Scripting Language
php56-bz2-5.6.6                The bz2 shared extension for php
php56-ctype-5.6.6              The ctype shared extension for php
php56-curl-5.6.6               The curl shared extension for php
php56-dom-5.6.6                The dom shared extension for php
php56-exif-5.6.6               The exif shared extension for php
php56-extensions-1.0           "meta-port" to install PHP extensions
php56-filter-5.6.6             The filter shared extension for php
php56-gd-5.6.6                 The gd shared extension for php
php56-hash-5.6.6               The hash shared extension for php
php56-iconv-5.6.6              The iconv shared extension for php
php56-json-5.6.6               The json shared extension for php
php56-mbstring-5.6.6           The mbstring shared extension for php
php56-mcrypt-5.6.6_1           The mcrypt shared extension for php
php56-mysql-5.6.6              The mysql shared extension for php
php56-mysqli-5.6.6             The mysqli shared extension for php
php56-opcache-5.6.6            The opcache shared extension for php
php56-openssl-5.6.6            The openssl shared extension for php
php56-pdo-5.6.6                The pdo shared extension for php
php56-pdo_sqlite-5.6.6_1       The pdo_sqlite shared extension for php
php56-phar-5.6.6               The phar shared extension for php
php56-posix-5.6.6              The posix shared extension for php
php56-session-5.6.6            The session shared extension for php
php56-simplexml-5.6.6          The simplexml shared extension for php
php56-sockets-5.6.6            The sockets shared extension for php
php56-sqlite3-5.6.6_1          The sqlite3 shared extension for php
php56-tokenizer-5.6.6          The tokenizer shared extension for php
php56-xml-5.6.6                The xml shared extension for php
php56-xmlreader-5.6.6          The xmlreader shared extension for php
php56-xmlwriter-5.6.6          The xmlwriter shared extension for php
php56-zip-5.6.6                The zip shared extension for php
php56-zlib-5.6.6               The zlib shared extension for php
phpMyAdmin-4.3.11.1            Set of PHP-scripts to manage MySQL over the web
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 14, 2015)

From what I can see, `pkg install apache24 php56 mod_php56 php56-extensions mysql56-server phpmyadmin` results in Apache at least starting properly using the default PHP 5.6 packages.  What options are you using for PHP?  To start, 
/usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts is not used by default as /usr/local/lib/php/20131226 is used with the default lang/php56 options.  I'm not familiar with the ZTS options so knowing what other options are in place would be important to being able to assist.


----------

